# Is there such a bird wich is allergy free??



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Just a question Is there such a bird??

I have had budgies, cockatiels, amazons, greys...can be messy and dusty if not looked after porp..

ok now i had my African grey for around 6 months but for that 6 months in was ill (asthma) to cut a long story short docter told me to rehome my parrot or i would get worse...i hear you saying why did i get him the first place....well i have never ever really had a problem atall with any animal with my asthma it went away for at least 10 years but came back when i got my grey..

I was wondering if theres a bird out there i could have??


thanks for taken the time tio read my post...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Birds do tend to carry alot of dust etc generally and can set most people off especailly if they have respitory probs or athsma. I dont know of any. Not like the hairless cat,rabbit guineapig and hamster i seen on a nother thread.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Birds do tend to carry alot of dust etc generally and can set most people off especailly if they have respitory probs or athsma. I dont know of any. Not like the hairless cat,rabbit guineapig and hamster i seen on a nother thread.


thanks Sullivan..yeah i dont think theres a Featherless bird...


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I can tell that Cockatiels/Cocatoo's very dusty and I am allergic to these two birds, but as a rule I would go with a love bird/green cheek big sucks, they tend not to be very dusty.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> thanks Sullivan..yeah i dont think theres a Featherless bird...


:thumbup::arf::lol::lol::lol::lol::lolA turkey after being plucked, poooooonnn!:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

pugsley Adams said:


> :thumbup::arf::lol::lol::lol::lol::lolA turkey after being plucked, poooooonnn!:


What you like a you turkey plucker..lol

Mybe i am just that way with large birds like mybe greys and that..hmmm


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok its all to do with the birds feathers.

Unique to cocaktoos, cockatiels and African Greys is a powder down which is much worse than in any other type of Psittacidae.

It really depends on how bad your asthma is too, you can get a special dander spray for birds which also keeps the dust down, also i would recommend a good air purifier.

Good luck


----------

